# Polled Dexter?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Am looking at getting a polled Dexter cow and would like to hear a bit about them from people who have them.

This is NOT a Dexter V Jersey thread!!!

Its just someone who would like to hear about dexter's as a first cow. 

With limited space a smaller cow is a huge plus and even with all of us drinking non stop milk we couldn't get through a jerseys output.

And my hubby really loves meat so a chunkier offspring is also going to be nicer to have, esp. as a selling point to this new project lol. 

Space is about an acre. Its unfenced right now but will have field fencing put up. There is a half acre bit already fenced but its for a couple of goats that are going to be bought in a month or two.

I already know that down here in Florida we will have to buy LOTS of hay for a large part of the year as it gets dry down here after the summer rains stop but does anyone know how much feed and hay a Dexter goes through per month with no grazing? That will help me factor costs per month.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have Dexters but I couldn't put a number on the amount of feed for one thats dry lotted. If you have good hay I would say maybe half a square bale a day or a little less and about 1/2 lb grain per 100lbs. I usually keep round bales out for mine and am having to feed now because of the drought. I have 9 head on one pasture and they go through a round bale in about 6 days. I don't feed them any grain, just good hay and keep minerals and salt out for them. You will find Dexters to be very easily kept animals. You might also check www.dextercattleproboards.com , it's a friendly forum what you can get lots of answers.
P.J.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

http://dextercattle.proboards.com Missed a dot there, copperhead.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

haha "Dexter vs. Jersey" haha yes there are a bunch of those. I found everyone wants to chime in, but so few have had both to even really compare.. any-who

I think polled is the way to go, my little girls went toe-to-toe with some big ol Holstein 18 mo. old steers and did they know how to use their horns. Those boys were like "YES, Ma'am" and moved right over. Plus if you ever need to headstall for some reason, life would be easier. 

But, I got to tell ya, ... I worked with my IRiS and had planned on playing around using her as an oxen at one point, (so I really spent some time on her) she loved getting brushed, and I had her lift ALL of her feet for inspection, directions etc. When it came time to milk her, just a few days of worry, then heck, we even milked her ....just standing out in the pasture with nothing, she stood so good. I eventually sold her AND my Jersey to Wendle, cheap enough so I can get calves back from them. I'm just not in a place right now to commit to milking them. (((But boy, you sure are getting me in the mood..)))


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

On the pro board link you will see there is a breeder in Florida, maybe you could arrange to visit her farm, I'm just not sure if she has polled animals.
I think a Dexter would fit your situation very well. With one animal you would either have to use AI, or maybe truck her to someone that would let you use their bull for breeding. Brush up on Chondrodysplasia and PHA, nothing to be afraid of, but you should know about both defects. You can read about them here www.dextercattle.org you will also find a list of breeders for you State on this web site.

Carol K


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Ms. Schueler has some very good Dexters in Florida. Blacks, reds, duns, A2 and all the good stuff you want.

Hers are dehorned, traditional Dexters from proven good lines.

She's quite knowledgeable about Dexters and willing to help new owners.

You can find her information at:

http://www.legacydextercattleregistry.com/a_info.php?aid=697


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Thank you all so much, have wanted them for so long and its looking like I can go ahead in less than a year.

Happy camper land, here I come :nanner:


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

I got my Dexter on Saturday, I absolutely love her! We've made a ton of progress already, imo, in "taming" her, and I hope to start halter/leading this weekend. Almost have my stanchion built so I can cover the horns and get the harness on.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Before you commit to polled, read this:

http://www.dextercattleamericanlegacy.info/breedincrisis.html


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Genebo, please don't bring up that old argument here. Didn't we have enough of that on the Dexter board? If there were ever any other blood in the breed then it is so thin now as to be neglible. Do you think the Dexters just appeared on earth as they are, no they are a product of several other breeds that found their way to Ireland. It is claimed that one man gathered together what he considered the best representatives of these native cattle and they were called after him, Dexter. I have a polled Dexter out of Circle H Frederick. She is a beautiful heifer. For me, it all boils down to preference, not what someone else thinks you should or should not have.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

linn said:


> For me, it all boils down to preference, not what someone else thinks you should or should not have.


All the more reason to share all opinions, don't you think?


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

Polled Dexters are accepted in EVERY breed Society in the WORLD.

Carol K


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

G. Seddon said:


> All the more reason to share all opinions, don't you think?


Perhaps if it stops at that, but on the Dexter board it turned into a mini war.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Ask a simple question LOL!

I WANT polled animals because I have young kids and am myself not very large. And never having had a cow (well, a large furry one anyway) the less intimidating it is, the better.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You could get one that has been dehorned. The offspring will have horns though unless the cow is bred to a polled bull.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

GBov, here's a link to the Buyer's Checklist from the ADCA website. 

http://www.dextercattle.org/buyer checklist.htm

You may also wish to check out the Handbook for New Members on the first page of the ADCA website (on the left, in blue); website is www.dextercattle.org. There's a lot of useful information there.

Good luck!


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Gbov,

You used the word that I kept in my mind when I was first shopping for cattle for my farm: Intimidating. Like you said, the less intimidating the better.

I chose Dexters because I could easily see over their backs. I couldn't do that with the Angus next door. I went to Olde Towne Farm and saw their Dexters, and walked among them. I wasn't intimidated. I petted them. I went to Jams Hundred Farm and walked among the Dexters, petting them as I walked. I was absolutely convinced that these gentle cattle were the breed for me.

I've never questioned my decision. From the first Dexter I bought right up to the last one born here, They've all been as gentle as my family dog. Every night I have to lock up the poultry after dark. There's no electricity at the barn, so I walk through the Dexters in the dark, pushing one aside or telling another to "Back up!".

All my Dexters have beautiful horns. None have ever threatened me with them. I did get stepped on twice. Now that hurt. I'm extra careful to watch their feet now.

If you think Dexter bulls aren't gentle, check this out. It's me and my unrestrained bull:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awNruIcePeE[/ame]


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I did get hit by my Dexter's horn once, but it was an accident. She was standing outside the barn and I bent over her udder to see if she had milk. She swung her head around to see what I was doing and I caught a horn in the groin. They do have long, sharp horns, but very seldom use them deliberately against their humans.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

My girl got me twice with hers yesterday, once was my fault, the second time she was trying. We glued Kongs on them today! And yes, they are very sharp, fortunately my cut is very small, but I'm got a good bruise going from elbow to wrist LOL.


----------



## SusyTX (Sep 9, 2008)

We've had Dexters for several years now, and our herd is nearing 30. All of our seedstock ladies are horned, and they're beautiful and quite gentle, but when it came time for us to buy our herd bull we chose a polled one. We were a little concerned about having a horned bull, particularly as we're getting on in years, and we figured we'd have both horned and polled offspring and therefore be able to fill both market preferences someday. He's very laid back, as seems to be the nature of Dexters, and we're getting I'd guess about 80% polled calves by him. Our neighbors who focus on the Angus/Brangus cattle all thought he was an Angus.

We think there is a place for both horned and polled Dexters, and it's really a matter of personal preference. The horned Dexters are beautiful and classic, I think, and given the coyote population in our area it's nice to have Mama cows with a little more 'firepower' if needed (hasn't been yet). I've only been banged on the elbow accidentally by a cow's horn when she turned her head and I was leaning on a gate. I think you just have to watch the horns a bit when moving about the horned Dexters for the accidental event such as this was.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

De-horned or polled, I dont much care either way, as long as it doesn't have horns.

The add I answered on Craigslist hasn't gotten back to me on prices :grump: so does anyone know of a breeder down in Florida that has cows NOT covered in gold and diamonds?


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Not covered in gold and diamonds? Nah, but when you get info on one, I'd like their info too! Since a surgical removal of horns only costs about 100$ I don't see how they can justify a good 1k more for polled stock than horned myself. 

I too want de-horned or polled stock... not just in my cattle but my goats too. if it's done early and well I just don't see not taking that step for my own peace of mind--- and body parts! Accidents happen, even the nicest animal tosses it's head to knock a fly you didn't see and horns, to me, are just an unnecessary risk. 

My opinion of course!


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

GBov said:


> De-horned or polled, I dont much care either way, as long as it doesn't have horns.
> 
> The add I answered on Craigslist hasn't gotten back to me on prices :grump: so does anyone know of a breeder down in Florida that has cows NOT covered in gold and diamonds?


Where in FL are you? I bought my Dexter heifer, heavy bred, from a guy in GA. He's near the FL/AL borders. His ARE horned, but you can band them off, takes a month or two for them to fall off. His prices are very reasonable, last time I talked to him he still had another bred heifer, 2 open heifers, a cow, and a bull. (All are well under $1000, and he really wants to move them because he is getting into beef cattle for 4H with his kids and doesn't have pasture for two herds, so you may be able to dicker if you buy more than one.)

The heifer I got from him is a doll, somewhat tame, and I put kongs on her horns until the calf is born and we can band them off. I've had her since Saturday and she's eating of out of our hands. Just had her in the stanchion to put a harness on her, and now I've got her dragging a lead rope to work on lead training.

If you want his info, PM me.

Pics are my girl are here: http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i376/alaskaorbust2004/My new baby girl/

And here's a crappy phone pic of her with the Kongs on her horns:


----------



## RdoubleD (Oct 12, 2004)

Love my polled Dexter's. They go thru chutes easy, hay feeders are not a problem, halters go on and off easy and I do not have to worry about them gouging other cows or me.


----------



## tbishop (Nov 24, 2004)

What do you think your dexter thinks when she sees those Kongs out of the corners of her eyes?

Tim B.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably the same thing as when she sees the tag. used to it after a while.

Its a good idea, as long as they stay on! They do make black kongs BTW might be a little more pleasing to the eye


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

tbishop said:


> What do you think your dexter thinks when she sees those Kongs out of the corners of her eyes?
> 
> Tim B.


LOL, she doesn't realize she doesn't hurt anymore, she was totally trying to get after hubby tonight (he was aggravating her, she wasn't randomly being a brat). She obviously tries to rub them off on the poles in the barn, because they are brown rub marks on them.



lasergrl said:


> Probably the same thing as when she sees the tag. used to it after a while.
> 
> Its a good idea, as long as they stay on! They do make black kongs BTW might be a little more pleasing to the eye


Hey now, her Kongs are gorgeous! You can't tell in the pic, but they're a swirled blue, very pretty :nanner: I wanted the swirled pink ones, but the line at Jeffers was too long and I didn't feel like waiting for them to get them from the back. It's only been 24 hours, but so far the glue is holding well. I used Gorilla Super Glue, and it was dry in less than 30 seconds. Even if I have to put them back on every other day, it'll be worth it.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

OK the kongs do look like a good solve for the points. But, My experience with a horned cow had to do with the whole horn. And I believe she knew what she was doing. I scratched her on her head and she turned her head and horns in such a way that had i not been paying close attention, she would have broken my arm. 
If "I" could not find polled, I would disbud, or have the vet dehorn. JMHO.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

Cheribelle said:


> OK the kongs do look like a good solve for the points. But, My experience with a horned cow had to do with the whole horn. And I believe she knew what she was doing. I scratched her on her head and she turned her head and horns in such a way that had i not been paying close attention, she would have broken my arm.
> If "I" could not find polled, I would disbud, or have the vet dehorn. JMHO.


My girl knows what she is doing too, she very purposefully tries to get you with them when she is aggravated. (It isn't random, it's when we are in her space, she hasn't tried to charge us or anything, we're usually trying to scratch her nose/head when she does it) That's why I wanted the Kongs on ASAP, because the first time I was moving my arm away when she was trying to get me to leave her be and drug it across her horn. The second time she got me, she was trying to, and I have a nice bruise from elbow to wrist on the inside of my arm. I managed to get my arm moved in time to avoid the horn impaling my hand. Anyway, after those two incidents, I decided come hell or high water, the Kongs were going on the next day. Today we got the harness and lead rope on her, too.

ETA: We will disbud the calves and once she has her calf, we will be banding her horns off. I don't have a problem with horned in general, but my critters won't have them, goats or cows.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

We have been injured by horned cattle, just becaue we got between them and the feed. I won't have horns on them, at all. I use a polled bull, and only keep back polled heifers. they are still Dexters, still milk and get beef, I just don't have to deal with horns. Did you check the website I gave you, with the corrected address  (thank you, Boldviolet) You will just have to keep looking, there are very reasonablely priced animals out there.
P.J.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Cattle are prey animals. They have adapted by having their eyes set on the sides of their head so they can see what's coming up behind them. That leaves them with a blind spot from between their eyes to their nose.

If you try to pet a cow on her face, your hand will disappear to her. She will react by quickly turning her head to bring your hand back into view. If she has horns, this will make her horns swing sideways.

If you get hurt by a horn from trying to pet a cow on the face, it's not the cow's fault. It's her nature.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

The Zebu bull at the petting zoo likes to catch your hand between his horn and the top rail of the pen.............

Hurts!

Not going to have horns on me cows or goats.

Ever!

Am really enjoying the thread, getting lots of good info and ideas :icecream:


----------



## tonyb (Jul 4, 2011)

We haven't had any injuries from our Dexter's horns. Occasionally she'll go into a "defensive" position with her horns, for lack of a better term, but I've never felt too threatened by it, so I just brush her aside. I like the looks of the horns, but sometimes I wonder if I'm playing with fire by keeping them. Certainly understandable why some folks go polled.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

tonyb said:


> We haven't had any injuries from our Dexter's horns. Occasionally she'll go into a "defensive" position with her horns, for lack of a better term, but I've never felt too threatened by it, so I just brush her aside. I like the looks of the horns, but sometimes I wonder if I'm playing with fire by keeping them. Certainly understandable why some folks go polled.


Perhaps if I had years of experience with cattle under my belt, I'd feel more comfortable with them. unfortunately, our girl is pretty much the first time anyone in the family has been around cattle, and I have some kids that are really prone to idiot moments (we won't even talk about the husband...), so for us, it is better that we not have horns to deal with. (Yes, I'm well aware there are other ways cattle can hurt a person, but the horns are what worry me the most)


----------

